# Catasetum troubles



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I've become a little concerned about my Ctsm. Frilly Doris. It has little yellow spots on the leaves and has sticky dew on the undersides. I really sure that it isn't an insect pest. I've looked all over for pests and even went out with a flashlight to check it in the night. It is under T5s and fairly close to them. Could it be just a little too cool for it currently? 75F to 65 F. It's been a little cooler in my growing area than usual. I could grow it outside. It also has a teeny tiny thing that would develop into a growth. I think it would if it was warmer. That's my best guess, what do you think?

Topside of leaf:







Underside of same leaf:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Did you have a scale or spider mite problem? I find the corrugation along the sides of the leaf quite unusual for catasetum. Usually the leaf edges are smooth. Scales and spider mites often attack when humidity is low.


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 9, 2013)

Orchid Boy

I know that most won't agree with me, but I think you have thrips down in the emerging fold of leaves. Most know them from the browning edges of cattleya flowers, but they will go after all flowers and newly emerging leaves. Get a magnifying glass and carefully inspect all flowers. Also check the crown of any phalaenopsis plants. Thrips in this stage are fast moving tan colored worm-like critters that are only a few mm long. If you have any phals, are you seeing these same small yellow spots or damage on the newly emerging leaves. I hope you do not have these as you will need to do multiple sprayings on all of your plants and the spraying is likely to cause additional damage to the leaves. Thrips are very mobile, they spread virus and they are difficult to eradicate.

Mike


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2013)

sticky dew on the undersides ....
I would guess some type of an insect issue.
The rippled edges are interesting, my gut feeling is water/humidity issue. My catasetums are outside, we're having a cool, wet summer and I'm not seeing anything like that, so I doubt it's a temp issue.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I think I saw a pest today. I just caught a glimpse of it so I'm not 100% sure if the description is accurate... It was very little and flat and it flew away to another part of the plant. (Unless it was a speck of dust or something) I couldn't really tell what color it was. What is it and how do I get rid of it? I have granules for sucking insects that you sprinkle and the plant absorbs them and becomes deadly to the bugs, it worked with my Brassavola Little Stars. I don't see any damage on any other plants or any pests on any other plants.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah thrips damage. You can use imidacloprid or if you wanna go organic pyretherin but the latter only kills on contact. So you have to be vigilant and repeat.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2013)

are y'all sure about thrips?
the honeydew (sticky stuff) is making me wonder if there are two issues (maybe soft scale or aphids) if there are indeed thrips


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 9, 2013)

The leaves look like they have wounds from puncturing or rasping mouthparts. The sticky stuff is just sap oozing out. If it were scale, aphids or mealy bug, they would have been obvious. Spider mite damage looks different. Easiest way to identify them is to find them on nearby flowers or on some new and tender growth. Deep in these catasetum leaves they will be hard to find. I like to use both a systemic and a contact spray. If the juveniles feed on a virused plant the flying adults become a source of contamination for other plants. It is well documented that western flower thrips spread virus. If a contaminated thrip feeds on your clean plant, it will die, but the damage is already done. Use the contact spray first and make a second pass within a week to get rid of any new adults. Mike


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2013)

If that was mine, I would kick it to the curb.
And treat the rest of collection with chems.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like spider mites and white fly damage to me.

Be careful with imidacloprid -- it makes a plant susceptible to spider mites. If you treat with imidacloprid, afterwards treat it with SucraShield.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like spider mites and white fly damage to me.
> 
> Be careful with imidacloprid -- it makes a plant susceptible to spider mites. If you treat with imidacloprid, afterwards treat it with SucraShield.



According to Fred Clark, the most common pest to Catesetum is spider mites.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I posted the same thread in Orchid Board: http://www.orchidboard.com/community/catasetum-stanhopea-alliance/69358-catasetum-troubles.html Everyone there thinks it is a totally different reason....


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 9, 2013)

Orchid Boy

I've read the other thread. Brooke is a good grower with lots of awards and the advice should be considered. That said, I still put my money on thrips. 

Mike


----------



## limuhead (Jul 9, 2013)

I have dealt with this, and still deal with it fairly regularly, you have mites. Insecticidal soap works well if you are worried about toxicity. Repeated treatment and keep an eye on any other soft leaf species...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

Actually, as mentioned on OB, dew is normal. If you dont see any mites or thrip (larvae) crawling around then it might be fungal as Brooke mentioned on OB. Flying thrips and other pests I kill w/ 2 hands! Check again for mites, treat the plant, (mildly) for other insects, and wash it off. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 10, 2013)

make sure you have magnification if you're looking for mites
some are genuinely microscopic...


----------

